# Client Request vom Server aus.



## JavaEEDeveloper (4. Okt 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen Google-Service verwenden und diesen über meinen Server ansprechen (kein forward oder redirect).
Wie kann ich am besten eine HTTPs Anfrage vom Server aus verschicken?
Gibt es eine Google-API dazu oder verfügt Java EE 6 bereits über die Notwendigen Client libs?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Templarthelast (4. Okt 2012)

Java EE ist kein Framework oder ähnliches sondern nur eine Spezifikation...

ansonsten mal hier schaun: IBM InfoSphere Information Server, Version 8.5 Information Center


----------



## sence (5. Okt 2012)

jenachdem was du von google verwenden möchtest, beispielsweise die GeoData API,
wenn du dort daten abfragen möchtest und dem Client zur verfügung stellen willst:
Kannst du einfach ein URL Object verwenden.
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 21.2 URI und URL

Grüße


----------

